# Happy Easter Vaping Family



## Rob Fisher (20/4/14)

Happy Easter Vaping Family!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## crack2483 (20/4/14)

Happy Easter to you and all.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (20/4/14)

Happy Easter to one and all. Have a blessed day!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/4/14)

Happy Easter guys  have a wonderful day

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek (20/4/14)

Happy Easter everyone! 

I have an idea for an Easter vape if anyone is adventurous enough to try it. 1 part VM ChocMint to 3 parts Marshmallow. Or if you're like me and eat the chocolate off first, just load them in 2 different tanks and switch vape them 

Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/4/14)

Nice!!!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (20/4/14)

Happy Easter everyone!!


----------



## Zodiac (20/4/14)

Happy Easter all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (20/4/14)

Happy Easter to all! May all your choccie baskets be overflowing and your vaping tanks filled to the brim 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/4/14)

Happy easter everyone. I'm even vaping chocolate today lol. Hope you guys and gals don't get toothache 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (20/4/14)

happy easter guys


----------



## ShaneW (20/4/14)

Happy Easter everyone... have a great day


----------



## thekeeperza (20/4/14)

Happy Easter all - have a fabulous day


----------

